# Dracula - BBC Adaptation



## Fried Egg (Jan 24, 2020)

I'm surprised not to see a discussion on the latest BBC three part series on Dracula developed by Mark Gatiss and Steven Moffat.









						BBC One - Dracula
					

The Count is drawing his plans against Victorian London. And the dead travel fast.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




I've only watched one and a half episodes so far but I think it is very well done. Not for the feint hearted but quite a unique and fresh take I feel.


----------



## Dave (Jan 24, 2020)

I thought I'd spoken about this. I watched it when it was first shown. I admit to never reading the book but I assume that the first two parts were close to that, if not completely faithful. Some modern humour obviously added. They did for Dracula what they've done for Sherlock Holmes.

I don't wish to spoil but the third episode was totally different in every way. I think anyone needs to see all three before making or reading comments. 



Spoiler: Third part



I'm not sure what to say. It was part police procedural, part science fiction. It was off the wall. Even though Dracula died, I saw it as a pilot for a possible longer series (he is undead anyway, isn't he?)


----------



## olive (Jan 24, 2020)

It's a different take. Esp. the last part as mentioned above. I've found it OK. Nothing extra 'good' or 'bad'. I think they tried to point out certain... issues to the younger generations directly?


----------



## svalbard (Jan 24, 2020)

The first two episodes are excellent. The actor playing Dracula chews up the scenery. Agatha Van Helsing is a good twist on the original story. Overall I loved the first two episodes and then came the third. It was bloody awful. Incoherent, illogical, poorly written. Ruined the whole experience.


----------



## the_philmarillion (Jan 24, 2020)

The whole thing played like a very dark Doctor Who episode. Unfortunately, I don't like Dr Who. I can see why people are saying they liked it, but it strayed too far from the source material for my liking.


----------



## CupofJoe (Jan 24, 2020)

I watched the first episode and decided that I liked Bela Lugosi too much to watch any more.
I might go back someday [Thank you iPlayer] as I didn't actively dis-like it.


----------



## Trollheart (Jun 15, 2020)

It played like Who because of Mr. Davies of course. I hated the ending; thought it made very little sense and failed to satisfy me in any way. I will admit to a beautiful pun in the episode titled "Blood Vessel". Bravo. But you can have the rest. Boo. And not a scary boo either. When are people just gonna let the Count rest? How many more times can someone "invent a twist" on his story?

Coming up: Netflix greenlight Dracula story with black, female lesbian vampire!


----------



## Glaysher (Jun 15, 2020)

Trollheart said:


> It played like Who because of Mr. Davies of course.



Mr Moffat you mean?


----------



## Trollheart (Jun 15, 2020)

Oops! Always get those two mixed up. Didn't he have a sister who had some spider trouble? Honestly, can't a girl just sit on a tuffet these day and enjoy her curds and whey? What is the world coming to?


----------

